# Blue Screen Error Dell Inspiron E1505



## dharmeshkabli (Aug 17, 2007)

THIS IS REGARDING THE BLUE SCREEN " ERROR MESSAGE "STOP" AFTER INSTALLING THE HUAWEI SMARTAX MT882 ROUTER IN DELL INSPIRON E1505 AKIND OF ADSL ROUTER .

i CANNOT FIND THE DRIVER UPDATES AND 31 TIMES REINSTALLATION DIDNT HELP.

A TRICK I FOUND OUT WAS THAT THE ROUTER CAN BE USED AND THE INTERNET CAN BE SURFED PROVIDED YOU CLICK ON INTERNET EXPLORER ICON SEVERAL TIMES . ONCE IF I START SURFING THEN IT CAN GO ON TILL YOU CAN.

PROGRAMME INSTALLED IS WINDOWS XP 2000


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You shouldn't have to install anything on the Dell to use a broadband router, so I'm not sure what changed. Can you be more specific?


----------



## dharmeshkabli (Aug 17, 2007)

johnwill said:


> You shouldn't have to install anything on the Dell to use a broadband router, so I'm not sure what changed. Can you be more specific?


Did you mean that dell has capacity to auto detect and install any router ? The route came with a CD installation guide .

I hope details given are enough please let me know what other details are necessary? to solve the problem .


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, there are very few details provided.

Please supply the following info, *exact models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem.
Connection type, wired, wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (WEP, WPA, WPA2, etc.)
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## dharmeshkabli (Aug 17, 2007)

Isp... Mtnl Mumbai (triband Services By Mtnl)
Make Model Of Broadband: Huaewei Smartax Mt882
Product Adsl Cpe
Manufactured By Huawei Technologies Ltd
Made In China
External Modem .


----------

